# Gym drink/food



## Deleted member 18992 (Sep 20, 2017)

I was wondering what food/drink people take with them when exercising to counteract low sugar levels.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 20, 2017)

My gym and swim sessions only last about an hour so I don't have problems with going too low, This was true for me even when I was on medication. I use High 5 Zero tabs, these are carb free but have minerals in them to replace what you lose when you sweat. I use Zeros on training runs of up to 13 miles and cycle rides up to about forty miles. For longer bike rides I use High 5 energy drink half strength with half a zero tab and cereal bars. On organised runs when I'm trying to get a good time I use the same half and half energy drink and clif blocks.


----------



## pav (Sep 20, 2017)

While I don't go to the gym, I do go out and about which can catch me out. I normally take with me my usual hypo treats like jelly babies (in my case wine gums), and fruit biscuits, I also take a sandwich as been caught out without any place to get a snack and usually one of the small cartons of orange juice


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 21, 2017)

I still carry glucose tabs even though I never need them now. I used to get mild hypos when I was on insulin and sometimes had to use them. I only ever had one hypo when using Lynagliptin after doing a duathlon in the morning, not having much dinner and then mowing the lawn in the afternoon.


----------



## pav (Sep 21, 2017)

Miss Honey Pot said:


> Wow, sounds like you guys are going on a picnic!
> 
> I've been eating a banana before hand and I take my glucotabs with me. I tested after 45 minutes yesterday and I was 4.3.
> 
> I have heard that it is better to drink something than eat because your body absorbs it more quickly and food makes you sluggish.  Does anyone drink the lucozade sports drinks?



Never been a fan of lucozade myself, but have tried a alternative  sports drink though for a different reason. Had to have a scan which was no food for a good while before having the scan and the stuff the hospital give you to keep your levels up is disgusting, so used the sports drink instead but a little at a time and kept a check on my levels.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 21, 2017)

Team Blood Glucose has some useful information about exercise for people with type 2 diabetes. http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Home.html


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 21, 2017)

Guess it depends if you are on hypo inducing drugs.... I used to carry glucose tablets... Nowadays I just have a bottle of water for hydration....


----------



## RFS (Sep 27, 2017)

Generally water to hydrate and I try and arrange to finish around lunchtime and then have a poached egg and smashed avo (albeit it on a single piece of whole meal toast) at the gym cafe which seems to do the trick


----------



## BigMalc (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm on insulin but find that exercise sends me high for a couple of hours before crashing, so I tend to have a little something beforehand then not worry about it, unless doing more that 90mins or so, then just have a few wine gums or similar.

On a 'totally unconnected' topic, anyone know how to stop me eating the wine gums left in the packet!


----------



## RFS (Sep 29, 2017)

BigMalc said:


> I'm on insulin but find that exercise sends me high for a couple of hours before crashing, so I tend to have a little something beforehand then not worry about it, unless doing more that 90mins or so, then just have a few wine gums or similar.
> 
> On a 'totally unconnected' topic, anyone know how to stop me eating the wine gums left in the packet!


Please send them here - I would be more than happy to help you. I found the same with jelly-babies bought at the airport on the way to Cincinnati... that just kept STARING at me. They were staring. I had to do it... I had to bit their starey little heads off.

Sorry... where was I?


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 29, 2017)

When I go out on my distance walks I always carry a peanut better sandwich with me. Occasionally I will have a banana at the halfway point depending on the distance that I am doing.


----------



## OliverRobertson (Jan 12, 2018)

Not bad advice, I was just worried about this question because I plan to enroll in the gym


----------

